# River Run 8/9-11



## JC8690 (May 28, 2013)

Anybody else think they might be there? Myself and a few buddies already rented a cabin for that weekend, and I was just wondering if anyone else was going to be in attendance. This will be my first time at the park.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I went for the 4th and it was a wee bit dry to say the least. We have been getting some rain lately. But water seems to dissappear quicker than it reappears. Thats not saying u won't have fun. But there is a good chance it will be dusty. 

When u go in the park, u will come in to the parking area, to the left, behind where u can park, is the swamp trail (or something like that). Pretty nice mud/water holes back there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

